# Mabuktot ya kanu



## Ponce75

Should I be worried about this session------


Ernestino Rivera:
  thanks..
nics ok ymu ba i post ine??

 Katherine Jimenez:
mabuktot ya kanu misis mu..
tayu??

Ernestino Rivera:
with out him i am nothing..tapus pics ng tatay ku..??
senxia na row ku ku kc balu mu nmabn..
hehehe

Katherine Jimenez:
bolang very sweet yapin eh


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

This is what I came out with. I really don't understand the context of the conversation. Its because they used the sms words (text messaging words) and because of the typo error. But you don't have to worry about it


Ernestino Rivera:
thanks..
nics ok ymu ba i post ine??
*Nics Okey lang bang ipost ito?*

Katherine Jimenez:
mabuktot ya kanu misis mu..
*Buntis daw ang misis mo?*
tayu??

Ernestino Rivera:
with out him i am nothing..tapus pics ng tatay ku..??
senxia na row ku ku kc balu mu nmabn..
*Pasensya na Row kasi alam mo nman*
hehehe

Katherine Jimenez:
bolang very sweet yapin eh 
*Sira ang sweet nga eh
*


----------



## rempress

Pretty_Gaella said:


> This is what I came out with. I really don't understand the context of the conversation. Its because they used the sms words (text messaging words) and because of the typo error. But you don't have to worry about it
> 
> 
> Ernestino Rivera:
> thanks..
> nics ok ymu ba i post ine??
> *Nics Okey lang bang ipost ito?*
> 
> Katherine Jimenez:
> mabuktot ya kanu misis mu..
> *Buntis daw ang misis mo?*
> tayu?? = _*Nasaan?*_
> 
> Ernestino Rivera:
> with out him i am nothing..tapus pics ng tatay ku..??
> senxia na row ku ku kc balu mu nmabn..
> *Pasensya na Row 4 kasi ako alam mo nman (meaning sitting in Row 4 in a primary or intermediate classroom)*
> hehehe
> 
> Katherine Jimenez:
> bolang very sweet yapin eh
> *Sira ang sweet nga eh
> *


----------

